# I might actually have some good news for once! *Update Pics*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it seems that my two 2 year old Katahdin ewes might actually be bred! They're starting to get some udders and on one of them (Patch) I actually think I saw the lamb kick! And if they are actually bred and it's not just my wishful thinking, then they are bred to an AWESOME purebred registered Katahdin ram! And that's the ram that Patch was bred to last time and she produced the quad colored ram lamb. I'll try and get some new pictures of them as soon as I can.

Patch is in front and Chloe in back. 









This would be the sire. This is the only picture I ever got of him before he was sold, it does NOT do him justice at all!









The only problem is that when they lamb it's going to be cold. Which I'm not too fond of, but at least I have some nice barns to lock them in and I at least KNOW that they are bred and that I need to be watching them.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

That is great news ...bet they do not mind the cold. Good luck !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

That is great news....congrats... :thumbup: ..they should be OK....if you think they need more warmth after birth....maybe try a heat lamp......good luck.... :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Wonderful, now you just have to get a goat and ram to cross. I would like to see that. LOL

Anyway, I am happy for you and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Hopefully they'll lamb in the barn, that would sure make it easier on me! lol I'm not too worried about them, Katahdins are very hardy. :wink:

I've got before and after pictures!

Patch, a couple of days before I brought her home.

















And now.









Her darn tail is in the way, but I swear there's an udder there! lol









Chloe before.

















And now.









Haha! Look! An udder!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

OK that is just weird. I have never seen a lamb with a tail.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

I was going to say the same thing - I have never seen sheep with tails!!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Wootwoot!!! :greengrin: :stars: That's great Crissa! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

:ROFL: Yeah hair sheep generally get to keep their tails. I like them. lol

Usually only wool breeds get their tails docked, that way the feces doesn't get stuck on the wool on the tail and create fly strike. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

I see sheepy udders too! Very nice girls Crissa....hope they give you twins!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Thanks liz! I just hope they both at least give me one girl apiece! I plan on keeping any ewe lambs I get. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

yup bellies and udders :thumb:


----------



## goatnoob (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

yah sheep usually have tails when they are born then people usualy dock them right? :scratch: 
and congats on the pregnancy! :baby: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :baby:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Congrats crissa, i see the udders!
We have sheep with tails at the dairy. They look like rat tails though, not nearly as pretty asn Crissa's sheeps tails.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Thanks all! I'm so excited, these will be my very first Katahdin babies of my own!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once!*

Patch gave birth somtime this morning! A single......ram lamb.  I was really hoping for a ewe lamb to keep, oh well, still waiting on Chloe, so maybe she'll have one in there for me! I'll get some pictures of the little guy soon.

And I might just be getting another ewe lamb! One of my boss's sheep gave birth to another tri colored ewe lamb, so I may get her as well.

I'm so excited! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update**

Congrats on the lamb Crissa....sorry it's a :boy: but mom and baby are doing well right?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update**

Oh yes, they're doing fine! Patch is a great mom, and the baby is looking good too. He's white with some red spots. Anyone want a pet? lol He's already very sweet. I'm just glad I finally have a live baby again that I will get to play with!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update**

Glad to hear that all is well!  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update**

*Congrats....my California Red ewe is due any day now!!!! I am sleeping on the couch with a baby monitor so we don't miss it......can't wait to see pictures of your new little guy! :boy: *


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update 12/2**

Thank you both!

Shanzone2001~ I hope your lambing goes well! Let us know how it goes. :wink:

Chloe had her lamb somtime this morning! (yet again I was only a couple hours from the lamb being born darn it.) She had a..........GIRL! So I've now got my girl that I get to keep and pamper! She's mostly red with her left rear leg white with some red and her right rear hoof is white, and a white spot on her head and the end of her tail is white as well. What's different is her two front legs are this odd color kind of a very light chocolate color. I really need pictures so you can see, but she's ADORABLE! I will hopefully be getting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update 12/2**

Nice looking flock there!  I wish we where closer I would talk to you about that boy. I have been looking for a sheep to train to pull a wagon and looking at his daddy that breed would do nicely.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update 12/2**

Thank you! :greengrin: I wish you were closer too, I'd give you a good deal on him because I'd LOVE for him to go as a pet.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I might actually have some good news for once! *Update 12/2**

I got the pictures! lol

The boy. 









































The girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww,. Crissa they are ADORABLE  The little girl is very colorful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe that last one of the mom's with their lambs is to cute 
:leap: :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow you kit the jackpot with that cute little girl!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm so happy with how they're doing, and the girl is just what I ordered! lol 

Any name ideas for the girl?


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL. Socks


----------

